# Do you think this would be safe?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

[attachment=0:17qfr8e4]pPETS-9474352dt.jpg[/attachment:17qfr8e4]

It's 1-1/3"L x 1-9/10"W x 2-1/5"H, and I'm super temped to buy it and place it beside the igloo :roll: Do you think a nose could get stuck or it's an eye poking hazard?


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats cute


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it's not much of an eye-poke hazard since there's nothing that really really sticks out. 
I do think a hedgie's head could get wedged in between, but I think that can be easily fixed by using a piece of coroplast/cardboard and somehow glueing/taping it in between. 
See what everyone else thinks hahaha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love it! I don't see anything wrong with it, except that I don't have one.


----------

